# egg turner work around help.



## ChrisSmithChick (Apr 22, 2013)

I have several incubators mostly Little Giant they have automatic egg turners. Is there a work around to get the egg turners to run of an extension cord and surge protector. All of the incubators work perfect in this setup except the egg turners.


----------

